# 6700k/10000k pix



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

It depends on the brand, because there is no standardization of color temperatures in light bulbs. 

6700ks generally appear slightly yellow while 10000ks are whiter or slightly blue.


----------



## johnm (Aug 30, 2008)

for the satellite compact fluor.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Someone posted an excellent aquarium bulb comparison a year or two ago. It was the best aquarium light comparison that I have ever seen. I wish that I could find it. Maybe someone will post it.


----------



## WarDaddy (Sep 27, 2009)

The real question, do plants grow equally well under 10,000K as they do under the 6500K? I love the look of a tank with the 10000K, the water has a wonderful clear look. I am trying to figure our my lighting right now....Fun.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Because most consumder point-and-shoot digicams set the "white balance" for photos automatically getting accurate look of the "color" of the lights in photos is going to be challenging. Even the bulb comparison discussed above is limited in usefulness since seeing comparisons next to each other often over-emphasizes the difference. 

I use 6700k, 10000k and 18000k (and combos thereof) on my three tanks and going from room to room I doubt anyone could name which each one was, but next to each other they could. 

Personally I like the 6700k/10000k combo myself finding the 6700k by itself slightly too yellow and the 10000k by itself slightly too blue. But in the end everyone has their own taste, and also sight impressions (i.e. I remember in one Epson printer photography forum I was involved in this one guy kept sharing photos he felt were perfectly neutral (neither too warm nor too cool---yellow or blue), but to most everyone else they were way too blue. And obviously so. But he saw them as neutral grey). 

n the end you need to go see them yourself.


----------



## WarDaddy (Sep 27, 2009)

rich815 said:


> I use 6700k, 10000k and 18000k (and combos thereof) on my three tanks and going from room to room I doubt anyone could name which each one was, but next to each other they could.


Rich,
Plants do well in all the setups? If that is the case, I may just keep my 15K bulb and add some 10K t-5 and call it a day ... for now ... hummm


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

rich815 said:


> Because most consumder point-and-shoot digicams set the "white balance" for photos automatically getting accurate look of the "color" of the lights in photos is going to be challenging. Even the bulb comparison discussed above is limited in usefulness since seeing comparisons next to each other often over-emphasizes the difference....


I found it: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/59868-t5ho-54w-48-k-comparisons.html




AndrewH said:


> Day Light - WB setting
> _____3500 K__________4100 K___________6000 K__________10000 K__________Actinic_____
> 
> 
> ...





AndrewH said:


> Lets see if this works... (trying to make it easier to compare)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnm (Aug 30, 2008)

sweet, thanks. but which of those is the 6700/10000 combo. very nice


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

2nd to last, i think...


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

johnm said:


> sweet, thanks. but which of those is the 6700/10000 combo. very nice


None.

Check out the 6000K and 10,000K pictures. They are fairly close to what it would look like.

This is my 2¢ worth. I've used the 6700K/10,000K bulbs for several years. They grow plants well. They wash out the red colors a little bit. They look a little purple. The other colors are crisp.

Do you need a 40w, 65w, 96w or 130w bulb(s)?

Does your fixture use 1 bulb or 2?

The reason that I'm asking is that I may know some combinations that you might like.


----------



## johnm (Aug 30, 2008)

i will be upgrading to either a t5 18" which holds 2x20w bulbs 10000k and actinic but i would prob opt for 2 10k bulbs or a single sat compact fluor 6700k/10k combo. The fixture has to be less than 22" to fit my hood and that was all i could find. I only plan to grow frogbit, anubias, and java and want the fish colors to look their best.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Mixing one of the "pinkish" plant bulbs with a 5000K to 10,000K bulb will bring out the colors. I know there are 55w/65w PC's and 24w T5HO's available, but shorter "pinkish" bulbs may be hard to find.

Can you use T-8's? Zoo Med's Flora Sun used in conjunction with Ultra Sun or Tropic Sun. It comes in 15" 14w and 18" 15w lengths for your hood. It grows plants well. Also the red and blue portions of the color spectrum are highlighted.
Flora Sun: http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/E...zOjI6IjI0IjtzOjg6IlNlYXJjaF95IjtzOjI6IjIwIjt9
aquarium bulbs: http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/S...ting&Heading=Aquarium&Search.x=24&Search.y=20


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Left C said:


> Mixing one of the "pinkish" plant bulbs with a 5000K to 10,000K bulb will bring out the colors. I know there are 55w/65w PC's and 24w T5HO's available, but shorter "pinkish" bulbs may be hard to find.
> 
> Can you use T-8's? Zoo Med's Flora Sun used in conjunction with Ultra Sun or Tropic Sun. It comes in 15" 14w and 18" 15w lengths for your hood. It grows plants well. Also the red and blue portions of the color spectrum are highlighted.
> Flora Sun: http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/E...zOjI6IjI0IjtzOjg6IlNlYXJjaF95IjtzOjI6IjIwIjt9
> aquarium bulbs: http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/S...ting&Heading=Aquarium&Search.x=24&Search.y=20





Your 2cents comments are always MUCH more!!! Don't be that humble~!!

I guess you have a pink lamp with a white one (10000k or 6700k or wtever), right? How do you like it? I read some other posts here and there and it seems like most ppl dislike it...

I was considering the Current Satellite 1x40w for my 20" 10g tank... but the satellite line is now discontinued.... From your other posts, it seems like Coralife Aqualight's ballast is rated as 40w. What would you recommend, getting the Aqualight or THIS. It comes with a 10000K bulb and a pink freshwater bulb. I will just suspend the fixture if do end up getting it.

Thanks!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Job well done, Left C!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

justin182 said:


> Your 2cents comments are always MUCH more!!! Don't be that humble~!!
> 
> I guess you have a pink lamp with a white one (10000k or 6700k or wtever), right? How do you like it? I read some other posts here and there and it seems like most ppl dislike it...
> 
> ...


I haven't figured out your aquarium's dimensions. I need to know this before I can answer much more. What are we trying to light?

Are you going to be using CO2? If you go with the T5HO fixture, you will more than likely need CO2.

The 20" Satellite fixture is probably better than the 20" Aqualight even though both need their actinic/10,000K bulbs swapped out. Marine and Reef has a 20" 1x40w Satellite listed.
http://www.marineandreef.com/Satellite_Single_40W_Current_USA_Satellite_20_inch_p/rcu01002.htm

This is my 1½¢ worth. :icon_lol:


----------



## nerdyjon (Sep 12, 2009)

Where can I find a 6700k/pink bulb for a 30" Current Square Pin?


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

WarDaddy said:


> Rich,
> Plants do well in all the setups? If that is the case, I may just keep my 15K bulb and add some 10K t-5 and call it a day ... for now ... hummm


Yes, they do. My 72 gal (link below) is using one 6700k and one 18,000k.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

nerdyjon said:


> Where can I find a 6700k/pink bulb for a 30" Current Square Pin?


If you want to use "the best" pink PC, you can use the following adapters with a straight pin 55w GE 9325K bulb.

adapters: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380102764565&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

GE 9325K PC: http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=F55BX.AR.FSGE


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Left C said:


> If you want to use "the best" pink PC, you can use the following adapters with a straight pin 55w GE 9325K bulb.
> 
> adapters: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380102764565&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> GE 9325K PC: http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=F55BX.AR.FSGE


Do you have any experience using those adapters? I bought them but never used them since they look really flimsy and I was afraid it would short out or something.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Left C, another great post from you~!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Lnb said:


> Do you have any experience using those adapters? I bought them but never used them since they look really flimsy and I was afraid it would short out or something.


I bought some too, but I haven't tried them either. I bought them to use in a 2x65w 30" Orbit fixture with a GE 9325K bulb to replace the dual actinic bulb. Mine didn't look flimsy at all. I wonder if we have the same ones. There were two vendors on ebay selling them and I can't remember which one that I got them from.


----------

